# Who remembers these shops!



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

While doing an inventory of now of feathers for my winter Montana Trip tying in September I found these! Its too bad they are gone!


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Frank Navarrete owend TMF Sport Shop. I purchased my first fly rod from him back when his shop was still in Ravenna. I miss him and the shop. Not many places like that left.

Here is an article about the shop.









Fishing store TMF Sport Shop to make last cast


He’s ready to close shop, says Frank Navarrete. For more than 35 years, Navarrete has owned and run TMF Sport Shop, a high-end, destination fly-fishing and hunting store in Ravenna. It’s the …



www.beaconjournal.com


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have a bunch of materials from these guys. Top notch


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I owe much of my enjoyment of this sport to Frank and TMF. I took a few of his fly tying classes and a casting class while I was attending KSU at his location in downtown Ravenna. I bought my first materials from him and still have many of them half used. I wish I could recreate the learning and tying experience now 30 plus years later. Can anyone remember who the tying instructor was back in 89-90 era. The fishing stories we would hear and tell, the jokes on a Friday night. It was almost more fun than fishing, no some nites it was more fun than fishing and catching.

Thank you for the memories. I am grateful for Frank and the shop staff sharing your time and enthusiasm to me as a young lad.

Rickerd


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I miss Frank's stories n his bird dog. Yes Many moons ago I bought my lil ole Clearwater 906 outfit. He treated me the same as someone who had spent 1000 dollars on an outfit. He is a true gentleman and will always be highly regarded by me.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

What great memories!!
I was a regular shopper at both shops. Shared many a cup of coffee with Frank & loved Books & Hooks in the old schoolhouse in Girard. Bud's son Scott Hanselman is a facebook friend & I hear from him once in awhile. Interesting tidbit...Scott's brother & wife have quintuplets. They must be high school or college age now, but they used to be on TV every year at their birthday years ago.
I miss both shops. Folks like Frank & the Hanselman's can't be replaced.....PRICELESS!!

Mike


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fishing supplies are getting harder to get everywhere it seems. Still a few small private owned, but need to buy online if looking for something specific. I think Dicks has dropped everything and Cabelas is such a pain in the @$$ to get too. I just received 4 new Lews reels from their website, and was at my door in 3 days. Janns usually 2-3 weeks. Versitex is gone. I think Pacbay is gone. Last catalog was 2020.
....Just started on a 6'.6" CRB- Forest green with Pacbay matching seat and grip kit. Setting it up for a Lews Custom 200 Speed Spin Reel. Will post pics in Rod forum later..


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I live in Ravenna and I would walk to the TMF when it was uptown. Loved the new store on Sandy Lake Rd, I was in there all the time talking with Frank, every time I’m tying and see shop stickers on materials it brings back great memories.


----------

